# sheepies



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Went to simpson river last night. Got there about 3:30...left at 6:30. Literally as the sun was settin sheepies were on fire. Within the 25 min gap between some light and darkness....I caught 5 sheepies...some too small...but one nice one about 6-7lbs. They were biting in the middle of the river on my double drop rig with trout hooks...on dead shrimp. 

It was odd but I kept pulling them in. They were even biting after dark a little. 

Keep pole in hand ready to set.. cuz those guys are hard to snag.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

cool man. hopefully i can get my boat fixed and i get out there and get some. thanks for the report.


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

Where you in a boat or off the pier?


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Middle of the pier.


----------

